# Looking for CO2 needle valve



## greatwit (Aug 19, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good source for co2 needle or metering valves in the ft. worth area? If you know of a good supplier or if you have one to sell, let me know.
Thanks
-John Witkowski


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

You might give Furgason Welding Supply in Lewsville to see if they have one.
Ferguson Industrial Gases 
Address: 896 S Mill St, Lewisville, TX 75057 
Phone: (972) 436-6586 

OR

Search the internet (Yahoo Yellow Pages)  for one closer to your home.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a few laying around, if you don't locate them locally send me a pm.

It maybe better to order them online instead of trying locally actually.

--Nikolay


----------



## greatwit (Aug 19, 2005)

I've read quite alot on the Krib and other sites about which metering valve is best, without spending a ton. Anyone have suggestions? I already have my 20lb tank and regulator and will be running co2 into a diy reactor.
Thanks again
-John


----------

